# Bettas for sale?



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hey since I'm seeing more professional breeders on here I was just wondering if later I could get some quality fish from you guys? Thanks!!!


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been wondering this aswell... Or even Betta Trading hehe xD


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

I just got back into breeding PK and HMPK. I'm looking for some fellow US breeders to talk to, buy from, trade with etc.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

marbledplakat said:


> I just got back into breeding PK and HMPK. I'm looking for some fellow US breeders to talk to, buy from, trade with etc.


 Awesome, though you proabably wouldn't be interested in red VT's. Which making a pure bred line is my current project.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a blue with some white fins halfmoon betta that need's a home soon.
He got beat up by a female during the breeding and when I came to my fish room the next day she had beat him from one side of that tank to the other, He must of came home late lol. Anyway when his fin's finish growing back he will be up for adoption... I am going to retire him I dont want to put him threw that anymore it was bad.. Anyway he is a good halfmoon for free just pay shipping fees.
Then I have my thailand bettas that I have.. 2) 10 gallon tanks with fry, from 2 different females, so theres not much inbreeding.. Anyway I am really starting a line not selling and the one's I sale I never have to ship they sell right here in town at my friends pet store... Anyway they go for $15.00 for a male and 10.00 for females plus you have to pay shipping and box fee... There will be a DOA
This wont be for a couple months, Also with the male for adoption will be ready in a couple months or less he will only be shipping I will buy the box and packing stuff for him... A Good home and 1.5 aquarium or bigger is a must or I will just keep him.. I dont need to get rid of him that bad...
But I was thinking of trying to supply people in the u.s with thailand quality fish. So they didn't have to pay the import fee's, Kind of like a bettysplendens type thing...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya halfmoons need at least 1 gallon jars. But they don't need huge tanks because of their fins being big and heavy they don't swim around as much as lets say a VT.


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> I have a blue with some white fins halfmoon betta that need's a home soon.
> He got beat up by a female during the breeding and when I came to my fish room the next day she had beat him from one side of that tank to the other, He must of came home late lol. Anyway when his fin's finish growing back he will be up for adoption... I am going to retire him I dont want to put him threw that anymore it was bad.. Anyway he is a good halfmoon for free just pay shipping fees.
> Then I have my thailand bettas that I have.. 2) 10 gallon tanks with fry, from 2 different females, so theres not much inbreeding.. Anyway I am really starting a line not selling and the one's I sale I never have to ship they sell right here in town at my friends pet store... Anyway they go for $15.00 for a male and 10.00 for females plus you have to pay shipping and box fee... There will be a DOA
> This wont be for a couple months, Also with the male for adoption will be ready in a couple months or less he will only be shipping I will buy the box and packing stuff for him... A Good home and 1.5 aquarium or bigger is a must or I will just keep him.. I dont need to get rid of him that bad...
> But I was thinking of trying to supply people in the u.s with thailand quality fish. So they didn't have to pay the import fee's, Kind of like a bettysplendens type thing...


I think it would be awesome if breeders in the US could get together and make "thai quality" bettas available to each other without having to pay the enormous shipping fees and putting the fish through the stress of being shipped that far. 
I just ordered my first breeding pair from bettysplendens--black ice butterflies and I'm hoping for a successful first spawn (and then we'll go from there lol). Depending on how many make it to adulthood I would definitely be interested in selling/trading with people on the forum.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

=O this is a good question, ive bin wondering too- i have a dream to have one betta of everytail. so far, CT, DT, and HM ^-^ and im located in maryland so i can easily buy from anyone in the states


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Florida.. let me know when that male is up for adoption. I might be interested in him.

Once I get a decent spawn I'll be offering the fry for sale here and my other forums first to try to get around Aquabid fees. Next year, around January or so, I should have some fry from my Melano Geno/MG pair that's coming in soon and fry from the guy in my Avatar and one of my females (should mainly be multicolors).


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

1fish, I would definitely be interested in the offspring of your melano pairing!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'd love melanos but sometimes they're not sterile


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I don't know why some of the picture's came out sideway's but I guess turn your head, Sorry guy's!!!!!

HERE IS THE MALE HALFMOON AND OFF SPRING FROM A BETTYSPLENDENS
HE HAD WHITE IN HIS FIN'S THAT ALMOST MADE HIM LOOK LIKE A BUTTERFLY ALMOST, ONCE HE GET'S FULLY GROW'S HIS FIN'S BACK OUT ALL THE WAY YOU WILL SEE IT UNLESS HE CHANGED ON ME! BUT KNOW MATTER WHAT HE IS A GOOD DEAL, ALL YOU HAVE TO PAY IS SHIPPING AND GIVE HIM A HOME 1.5 GALLON'S OR BIGGER.... 

SO HERE HE IS DONT BREAK YOUR NECK SORRY FOR THE PHOTO'S



























I TOLD YOU GUY'S HE WAS BAD AND THIS AIN'T EVEN THE WORSE HE WAS A LOT TORE UP EVERYWHERE, HE HAS CAME ALONG WAY, HE NEED'S CLEAN WATER AND AQUARIUM SALT EVERYDAY. I CAME TO MY FISH ROOM AND THE FEMALE HAD DID THIS TO HIM...
THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS HE GET'S A GOOD HOME AND IF SOMEONE IS GOING TO BREED HIM PLEASE KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING OR I WILL JUST KEEP HIM, IT AIN'T THAT BIG OF A DEAL ON GETTING RID OF HIM..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I would take him but I don't have a female 

I might take some some of his fry though ;P


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Melano males aren't sterile but the females usually are so you have to pair a melano with a melano geno female to get the highest number of melanos. My pair are melano geno sibs, not melanos so I don't have to worry about infertility with them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Melano males aren't sterile but the females usually are so you have to pair a melano with a melano geno female to get the highest number of melanos. My pair are melano geno sibs, not melanos so I don't have to worry about infertility with them.


 Well in that case I'll be contacting you lol.

I just have to figure out what I want to breed right now. Red VTs are priority for me right now.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I HAVE BABY VT ALSO, THE DAD WAS RED AND THE MOM WAS RED AND BLUE. HERE IS A PICTURE OF ONE OF THEM, I HAVE 4 OF THEM LEFT. IF YOU WANT A COUPLE, JUST PAY FOR SHIPPING. AT LEAST YOU WILL KNOW THERE AGE AND WHAT THERE PARENT'S LOOK LIKE... THERE JUST STARTING TO GET SOME COLOR...












I ALSO HAVE A VT THAT IS LIKE COTTON CANDY, I SAVED HIM FROM A FRIEND THAT HAD HIM IN A VASE AND HE HAD TAIL ROT. BUT I TREATED HIM AND STOPPED IT, NOW IT'S JUST SLOWLY GROWING BACK.. HE IS FREE TO. GOOD HOME AND 1.5 GALLON OR BIGGER IS A MUST...












SORRY FOR THE SIDEWAYS PICTURE...


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Ohh, I like the cotton candy vt!! He's so cute!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

WOAH!!! FB you bred VTs?? I thought you never wouldve (no offense). They look awesome, love the dad


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

The baby VT are from my littlr brothers spawn! He is 13 and want's to get into breeding, so I got him a pair of VT to play with. And he ended up with 5 fry like you see in the picture...
ALL FISH SHOWN IN PICTURES ARE UP FOR ADOPTION, YOU JUST PAY SHIPPING. GOOD HOME IS A MUST OR I WONT LET THEM GO.. 1.5 GALLON OR BIGGER ETC...


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone interested in maybe a Super red CT Male in 2-3 weeks time? I'm considering finding him a new home after i spawn him 

I Live in arizona, and all you'd have to pay is shipping. I would just like to give him a better home where someone could truely enjoy his beauty.

unfortunately this is the best picture i could get of him, but clearly he's nothing but red, (He has a few green specks inbetween his scales, looks really cool). 

And he's not too aggressive (compared to my other CTs)


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> The baby VT are from my littlr brothers spawn! He is 13 and want's to get into breeding, so I got him a pair of VT to play with. And he ended up with 5 fry like you see in the picture...
> ALL FISH SHOWN IN PICTURES ARE UP FOR ADOPTION, YOU JUST PAY SHIPPING. GOOD HOME IS A MUST OR I WONT LET THEM GO.. 1.5 GALLON OR BIGGER ETC...


I might be interested in your beat-up male lol. I'm really into butterflies. It would be interesting to see how his tail grows back out. He would have a great home, all my bettas are in heated, filtered tanks with at least 3.5 gallons of room each. I'd be willing to give him some extra TLC to get him back to his best self.


----------



## mako619 (Aug 16, 2010)

i have fry from hmpk/pk lines and might be interested in selling sooon


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anybody know of any breeders with websites from Canada? Or breeders that will ship to Canada? Aquabid kinda confuses me so I'm not real confident about getting fish from their. 
I'm not planning on breeding but I'm cycling a 10gallon tank atm for a sorority so I'm looking for a few nice looking girls (four to be exact). I asked my local pet store if they ever get females in and they told me whenever they do order them they end up being short finned males. ^^;


----------



## giguchan (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello breeders...
are any of you good people located in NY? Long island to be exact?


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Canadians may be interested in this....

I will slowly be selling off my spawns and have many females as well..also soon i will hopefully have Dragon's and Macs available which will be needed to sell too...


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

*HM melano male*

I'm looking for a halfmoon melano male...some blue is fine but mostly black...Anyone know where I can find one?:thankyou:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

BettaBoy84 said:


> Canadians may be interested in this....
> 
> I will slowly be selling off my spawns and have many females as well..also soon i will hopefully have Dragon's and Macs available which will be needed to sell too...


Shipping in Canada is crazy, but what would you be willing to sell the females for price wise?? I need females, but have a local breeder. I am considering adding some new blood to the tank though


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Old thread is old.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> Shipping in Canada is crazy, but what would you be willing to sell the females for price wise?? I need females, but have a local breeder. I am considering adding some new blood to the tank though


 Personally I keep my fish in water as opposed to blood  LOL


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

*HM Melano*

:-?I'm looking for a halfmoon melano male...some blue is fine but mostly black...Anyone know where I can find one?:thankyou:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Go to the classifieds and start a new thread. This one is really old.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

*HM Melano*

thanks


----------

